# Worldwide Pick and Pack B2C and Wholesale



## yorkave212 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good fulfillment service that integrates with Shopify and can send worldwide? Also, they must be able to ship to consumers and handle our wholesale orders. Also, it would be great if they could fold and poly-bag our stuff since some of it isn't yet.

Whiplash seems like a good option. Does anyone work with them?

What type of pricing should be expected? We don't have a lot of inventory and don't ship high volumes yet.

Thanks!


----------



## teesforu (Dec 25, 2014)

hi very soon ( about jan 25) we will be launching a huge protal from india catering to all customers worldwide
get a country head from each country create webstors under the same head and have a pyramid strucgture of profit sharing .. a unique feature of us is we are tshirt manufacturers entering the business ! 
from dtg to screen to sublime to transfers to embroidery - name it and we can mke it 

hundreds of items in over 26 colors in each is what we can offer !


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

All of the t-shirt fulfillment companies that have apps in Shopify all ship worldwide.


----------



## rahm180 (Dec 26, 2014)

@teesforu would love to connect with you in this regards


----------

